# wanted: fresh pecans



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone have access to fresh pecans? I'd love to buy a medium sized flat rate postal box stuffed full of them.

thanks!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd like to buy several of the large flat rate boxes !


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Just beginning to gather up our pecans. If still interested, send me pm.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

PM sent............


----------

